# water witching



## crinkler

Does water witching actually work? I have gotten mixed responses but it would be a useful tool when in a location where you can't find water.


----------



## StevieBean

What is water witching? I am unfamiliar with that term.


----------



## northernontario

StevieBean said:


> What is water witching? I am unfamiliar with that term.


Google (and wikipedia) is an invaluable tool...

Under 10 seconds to open a new browser window, type 'water witching' and open the wikipedia result...
Dowsing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Forest Breath

Yeah it works, some people are a bit more gifted than others though. I wrote a bit about it HERE

We found our Spring this way and seriously, when you feel the energy pull of the rod to the ground, it cannot be mistaken as a true reading of water.

It is amazing.


----------



## wlcheta

*Water witching is real*

Yes, water witching has been in existence for a long time. Only some people have this ability. My great grandmother would take a fresh twitch off of a weeping willow, shaped like a "Y". She would invert her hands, grasping the twig handles with wrists pointed in, she could walk across the water line and we would see the top of the branch literally bend toward the ground.

Proven time and time again, she located the drilling spots for the wells in the farm neighborhood that she lived in.

Some of us grandkids have the talent too, although not tested for decades. It's a gift.


----------



## TechAdmin

What's the theory behind it. It's supposed to move based on the energy of water?


----------



## aardvark48

Will any old branch do?


----------



## Spearhead

Very interesting stuff. Would like to hear more about water witching...


----------



## Forest Breath

I put several links in a post here

OccultCorpus - View Single Post - Water Witch

there are a lot of links that will give you more information on dowsing.


----------



## flatwater

Some call it dousing some witching. I like to call it dousing better. I can use to steel/brass rods with a ninty degree bent at one end to hold on to , or I can use a willow branch shaped like a sling shot with the ends you hold no bigger then 3 sixteeth of an inch in diameter. I can tell you which way the water is flowing. If its a strong or week flow but I can't tell how deep it is.
flatwater


----------



## StillStanding

Complete hokum and contrary to the teachings of the Bible to boot.


----------

